# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Crusher

## Airicist

Crusher on Wikipedia




> Crusher is a 13,200-pound (6,000 kg) autonomous off-road Unmanned Ground Combat Vehicle developed by researchers at the Carnegie Mellon University's National Robotics Engineering Center for DARPA. It is a follow up on the previous Spinner vehicle. DARPA's technical name for the crusher is Unmanned Ground Combat Vehicle and Perceptor Integration System, and the whole project is known by the acronym UPI, which stands for Unmanned Ground Combat Vehicle PerceptOR Integration.

----------


## Airicist

Crusher (CMU_s military Unmanned Ground Vehicle)

Uploaded on Jul 14, 2010

----------

